# 489 Restrictions on work



## Chris0628 (Mar 14, 2017)

I work for an IT Consulting company in Sri Lanka. We have a branch in Mel CBD but it's not an office where anyone operates from...all employees working for the Aus branch works at customer locations all over Aus 100% of the time so it's just where the business registered address only. 

One of our customers is from Shepparton and I'm required to work on a project for them in Shepparton.

The Shepparton zip code is in a regional area


My 489 is from SA.....

The question is... if I work for the Aus Branch (Mel-CBD) BUT is required to Work 100% from Shepparton.... is this in-line with the laws and regulations of the 489 taking into consideration my 489 is from SA.

Note that my wife and son will be living in SA (which is regional everywhere) and I will be commuting every 2-3 weeks back to Adelaide for a few days.


Regards
Chris


----------



## andymark (Apr 11, 2017)

As per the law, you have to work and stay in regional area. So at the time of applying for PR visa you have to show rent receipts, utility bills, etc. and wage slip, tax return etc.
All the above documents should be in accordance to the regional area you are living in.
Hope that helps.


----------

